# Modifer 62



## ChrissyMiodrag (Oct 2, 2008)

I am attempting to locate the payment rule for the 62 modifier.  I was able to find on the cms website 62.5% of the global surgery fee is reimbursable.  Is that for both surgeons?   The local state website does not have any payment rule listed for the 62 modifier.  Thanks Chrissy


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 2, 2008)

Medicare says "For co-surgeons (modifier 62), the fee schedule amount applicable to the payment for *each* cosurgeon is 62.5 percent of the global surgery fee schedule amount."


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 2, 2008)

"For co-surgeons (modifier 62), the fee schedule amount applicable to the payment for each co-surgeon is 62.5 percent of the global surgery fee schedule amount"

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/Downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Section 40.8


----------

